# HCPCS Code S9472 and Reimbursement



## crhunt78 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello!  I am doing some research on the Temporary HCPCS code, S9472 and was wondering if anyone has any experience billing this code and what your experience was like, who paid, who doesn't pay, how did you figure out how much to charge for it, etc.  Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------

